# Equalizer Recommendation - For 31rqs



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a question about a hitch purchase...

I have just purchased a 2008 31RQS and will be purchasing a new Equalizer hitch along with it.
The 31RQS has a GVWR of 9600# and a dry tongue weight of ~800# (I think... please correct me if I'm wrong).

I was going to go with the Equalizer 1200/12000 setup, but the service guys at the dealer tell me that the 1000/10000 will be just fine.

What are others out there using? I don't want to go too small (with the 1000 bars) but the cost difference between the 1000 and 1200 setup is about $125.

My concern is the tongue weight. I don't know if I will exceed the 1000# rating.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I need to let the dealer know today or tomorrow which setup I want.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Have a 1400 pound one for sale $350.00!!!Hensley is what I have now!!!!!The only no sway with this trailer!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

How much is the dealer going to charge you for the 1,000 lb setup?
RVWholesalers.com sells both the 1,000 and the 1,200 Equalizer hitches for $399.99, no tax and free shipping to your door.

If you can't decide, call Equalizer and ask for Josh...He'll tell you exactly which one would be best for you.

If it were me, I would go for the 1,200 lb hitch setup...JMO!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Rip said:


> Have a 1400 pound one for sale $350.00!!!Hensley is what I have now!!!!!The only no sway with this trailer!!!!


Thanks rip, but since I will be meeting the delivery driver 1/2 way (in Colorado) I need to have it already installed and setup from the dealer.
In addition, I will be bringing a 1/2" torque wrench and some sockets to make sure everything is setup properly. Can anyone tell me the sizes of sockets I will be needing to bring? (I don't have any yet, so I need to go purchase them).

Greg


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

skippershe said:


> How much is the dealer going to charge you for the 1,000 lb setup?
> RVWholesalers.com sells both the 1,000 and the 1,200 Equalizer hitches for $399.99, no tax and free shipping to your door.
> 
> If you can't decide, call Equalizer and ask for Josh...He'll tell you exactly which one would be best for you.
> ...


The Dealer (Holman RV) is charging me $549 for the 1000 and $675 for the 1200 setup.

If I didn't need the dealer to install/setup for me, then I would be looking elsewhere.

Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> How much is the dealer going to charge you for the 1,000 lb setup?
> RVWholesalers.com sells both the 1,000 and the 1,200 Equalizer hitches for $399.99, no tax and free shipping to your door.
> 
> If you can't decide, call Equalizer and ask for Josh...He'll tell you exactly which one would be best for you.
> ...


The Dealer (Holman RV) is charging me $549 for the 1000 and $675 for the 1200 setup.

If I didn't need the dealer to install/setup for me, then I would be looking elsewhere.

Greg
[/quote]

Greg,

I know the whole hitching systems seem like a hard thing to grasp, but you should really take the time and learn how to set this up on your own. We've read about dealers that don't do a good job installing the hitch...I would hate to see that happen to you.

Worse yet, if you get out on the road and something happens, where you need to change/adjust the hitch...if you've never taken the time to learn about it, you're going to have a horrible time if something goes wrong.

I didn't now anything about hitches when I bought my Outback, but I was given a great lesson from Y-Guy when I bought his Outback and then took the time to learn some more. Am I an expert? Heck no!! Do I feel comfortable now that I has some knowledge...Heck YEA!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Greg,
> 
> I know the whole hitching systems seem like a hard thing to grasp, but you should really take the time and learn how to set this up on your own. We've read about dealers that don't do a good job installing the hitch...I would hate to see that happen to you.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you on knowing about setting up the hitch. I'm hoping that Holman RV does a good job. I've heard good things about them, and have had a great experience so far, so I hope they keep that up.









I am comfortable about the knowledge I have about WD hitches, and would set it up myself if I were having the trailer delivered to my home. But, since I will be on the road, having the trailer delivered to by brother-in-laws house where I will be waiting for it, I won't have the luxury of spending a lot of time getting it setup correctly.

I will have Holman do the initial setup, and then I will check it out once it is delivered.

I appreciate everyone's comments. Getting the right hitch is important, as well as getting it setup correctly. That leads me back to one of my questions that I didn't see answered yet...

Does anyone know the sizes of the bolts used on the Equalizer? I will be bringing along a torque wrench and the necessary sockets, but I'm not sure what sizes I need to go buy.

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> In addition, I will be bringing a 1/2" torque wrench and some sockets to make sure everything is setup properly. Can anyone tell me the sizes of sockets I will be needing to bring? (I don't have any yet, so I need to go purchase them).
> 
> Greg


Go on Equalizer's website Clicky Here, then click on Support and print out the installation instructions. Chances are the delivery guy isn't going to bring a set with him...I believe the tools and socket sizes are listed on there


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

skippershe said:


> In addition, I will be bringing a 1/2" torque wrench and some sockets to make sure everything is setup properly. Can anyone tell me the sizes of sockets I will be needing to bring? (I don't have any yet, so I need to go purchase them).
> 
> Greg


Go on Equalizer's website Clicky Here, then click on Support and print out the installation instructions. Chances are the delivery guy isn't going to bring a set with him...I believe the tools and socket sizes are listed on there
[/quote]

Thank you skippershe!

I had watched their installation video, but hadn't looked through the instructions. All of the bolt sizes I need are listed on the "Parts List".

I will be going out to buy to correct sockets, so I can bring them along on my trip.

Greg


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)




----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

The dealer is not setting your hitch up for you. All he is doing is putting the brackets on the TT. 
You will have to set up the hitch for your TV. Unless the Delivery guy has the same TV as your's. 
I just purchased a 26RKS and got the 1200#.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

LewCat said:


> The dealer is not setting your hitch up for you. All he is doing is putting the brackets on the TT.
> You will have to set up the hitch for your TV. Unless the Delivery guy has the same TV as your's.


Yep, that's right.


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> The dealer is not setting your hitch up for you. All he is doing is putting the brackets on the TT.
> You will have to set up the hitch for your TV. Unless the Delivery guy has the same TV as your's.


Yep, that's right.
[/quote]

hmmm....

They (Holman) asked me what my vehicle is, and the height of the receiver.
I guess I need to confirm what exactly they are going to do.









Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Greg,

I would go with the 1,200# bars. I have the 1,000# bars on my smaller 28RSDS, and they do the job, but I probably should have done the 1,200# myself. So if it were me, based on my experience, I would go the bigger size.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

folsom_five said:


> The dealer is not setting your hitch up for you. All he is doing is putting the brackets on the TT.
> You will have to set up the hitch for your TV. Unless the Delivery guy has the same TV as your's.


Yep, that's right.
[/quote]

hmmm....

They (Holman) asked me what my vehicle is, and the height of the receiver.
I guess I need to confirm what exactly they are going to do.









Thanks for the head's up!
[/quote]

When I met the Holman driver, he didn't use any W/D hitch. Granted he had a very big flatbed dually. I brought my own Equalizer from my previous 23rs and set it up where I met the driver. It was really not difficult to do. I agree with others the dealer will be putting the brackets on and guessing on the rest. You will most certainly need to make fine adjustments, and some chance of making course adjustments too.

I have 1,000 lb bars, but if I had the choice I would go with 1,200.

Are you planing on staying near where you meet the driver? Maybe you could have him meet you at the campground and take your time to get everything right.

Congratulations and enjoy the trip. We really like our 31rqs!


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

fl_diesel said:


> When I met the Holman driver, he didn't use any W/D hitch. Granted he had a very big flatbed dually. I brought my own Equalizer from my previous 23rs and set it up where I met the driver. It was really not difficult to do. I agree with others the dealer will be putting the brackets on and guessing on the rest. You will most certainly need to make fine adjustments, and some chance of making course adjustments too.
> 
> I have 1,000 lb bars, but if I had the choice I would go with 1,200.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I am now going to go with the 1200 bars. Thanks everone!

Delivery will be in front of my brother-in-laws house, and I can only stay there that evening. Whatever hitch setup has been done, I'm sure I'll have enough time to get it adjusted properly. I guess I'll just have to pack up my tools, and hope I have everything I need.

Greg


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

folsom_five said:


> When I met the Holman driver, he didn't use any W/D hitch. Granted he had a very big flatbed dually. I brought my own Equalizer from my previous 23rs and set it up where I met the driver. It was really not difficult to do. I agree with others the dealer will be putting the brackets on and guessing on the rest. You will most certainly need to make fine adjustments, and some chance of making course adjustments too.
> 
> I have 1,000 lb bars, but if I had the choice I would go with 1,200.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I am now going to go with the 1200 bars. Thanks everone!

Delivery will be in front of my brother-in-laws house, and I can only stay there that evening. Whatever hitch setup has been done, I'm sure I'll have enough time to get it adjusted properly. I guess I'll just have to pack up my tools, and hope I have everything I need.

Greg
[/quote]

Just ordered the 1200/12,000 Equalizer setup from RVWholesalers.com on Friday. Couldn't beat their price. 
I'm leaving on Thursday afternoon to pick up my new 31rqs from my brother-in-law's house in Littleton, CO.








Hope it is delivered before I leave... they said it should be.









I'm really hoping for good weather!

Greg


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

folsom_five said:


> Just ordered the 1200/12,000 Equalizer setup from RVWholesalers.com on Friday. Couldn't beat their price.
> I'm leaving on Thursday afternoon to pick up my new 31rqs from my brother-in-law's house in Littleton, CO.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya! Have a great trip.







Of course you'd required to take pictures and post them here for us to see as soon as you get back.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I have a 23RS with and Equalizer and 1,000lb bars. I would definitely get a larger size with a trailer that big.

-CC


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just ordered the 1200/12,000 Equalizer setup from RVWholesalers.com on Friday. Couldn't beat their price.
> I'm leaving on Thursday afternoon to pick up my new 31rqs from my brother-in-law's house in Littleton, CO.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya! Have a great trip.







Of course you'd required to take pictures and post them here for us to see as soon as you get back.








[/quote]

Looks like the weather _may_ hold out for us!!
Of course there will be plenty of pictures... I think DW is responsible for keeping the local Costco Photo place in business. I'm sure we will have pix driving out, pix when the TT is rolling up the street, pix when I'm setting my Equalizer up, pix... well you get the idea.







Don't worry, I'll only post the relevant ones.

I can't wait! I haven't been able to sleep! I'm just like a little kid waiting for Christmas!!









Greg


----------



## Smithy6 (Oct 13, 2007)

Dont be intimidated by the Equlaizer set up. I was a newbie, watched the video online and read all the instructions carefully (twice) then got to work. It took me around an hour, but I was pretty meticulous about getting it right, had to make a couple of adjustments - but having done it myself, I now have the confidence that if I need to make some minor adjustments on the road, that at least I know what I'm doing!

Sorry can't help you with the dimensions of bolts - but others have posted good suggestions, my 30QBHS-LE is still in storage - but we're off to Santa Barbara in a coupla weeks. Yeeha!

BTW we have the 10000/1000 set up. Works just fine, feels solid.

Smithy6


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Smithy6 said:


> Dont be intimidated by the Equlaizer set up. I was a newbie, watched the video online .....


From Equalizer's site or somewhere else?


----------



## Smithy6 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Dont be intimidated by the Equlaizer set up. I was a newbie, watched the video online .....


From Equalizer's site or somewhere else?
[/quote]

Yes- from www.equalizerhitch.com - supplemented by a couple of reads of the instructions and "helpful" advice from Mrs Smith!


----------

